# Who Are You ??



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I only use facebook for some car/watch/dog/newspaper sort of stuff and I got a message yesterday saying I had to confirm who I was and that they would accept some sort of document like a utility bill with my name on it and also my mobile number and giving me 7 days grace, anybody else had this ?? Two things crossed my mind, firstly it's some sort of scam or secondly some sado with nothing better going on in their life has reported my page.

This could prove a bit problematic, being James Bond, working for MI5/6 and with a Whitehall postcode as you would expect from an undercover international man of mystery I don't really have much in the way of documentation in my own name.

















Do you think this might suffice or maybe change my name by deed poll and give them one of Big M's addresses


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

It's obvious; you'll have to tell them, then kill them. :aggressive:

My three year old daughter got a letter from Laithwaites Wines yesterday welcoming her to their wine club and thanking her for her order. God only knows where they got her details from. She's milkshake total.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That Bond ID card is such an amateurish fake. MI6 would never use dates in American format.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> That Bond ID card is such an amateurish fake. MI6 would never use dates in American format.


So you don't think that will work then


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

must admit not had that and i use FB mainly to be in touch with a couple of old school pals and for car stuff but there does seem to be a few scams have you seen the one on cash back at supermarkets which i'm unsure about at the mo'


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You on FB Commander? I'm impressed! Me, I can't figger out all these new-fangled things like AOL and Compuserve. :to_become_senile:

Granddaiughter #3 is in Amewrica at the moment, apparently she's been talking with folks on SnapChat, FaceTime, Skype, and Facebook - - I hevven a feckin clue! :bash:

I struggle wiv txts :wacko:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As said I don't use it in the conventional way that most people do hence the problem. And I've asked around and nobody has had a similar request so it seems more likely someone has reported my page complaining that I'm not who I purport to be, apparently FB are big on that sort of thing if someone complains ????

Don't people know I am* James Bond* *!!!!*


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I am Spartacus


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm Spartacus!

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > That Bond ID card is such an amateurish fake. MI6 would never use dates in American format.
> ...


 its the hair :nono:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol definitely a scam, We have a lot of eastern europeans down in kent going through rubbish trying to find details.

They then use said details to get credit, Almost unbelievable that it can be done!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Yep given I don't have any just one other minor problem


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rhino2k said:


> Lol definitely a scam, We have a lot of eastern europeans down in kent going through rubbish trying to find details.
> 
> They then use said details to get credit, Almost unbelievable that it can be done!


Oddly I had to re log in on both my mobiles and it was then I was asked the questions which seemed to be from FB but on my desktop no such issues. Fortunately for me and unlucky for any chancers I do absolutely no personal money or otherwise business over the net. I don't even use a cash machine I just take it out of Big M's purse.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Yep given I don't have any just one other minor problem

know the feeling :sad:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Yep given I don't have any just one other minor problem
> ...


A while back I was looking in the mirror at a pitiful comb over and thought it just looked daft, even Big M was laughing at my attempts to cover up so went straight out and got some clippers and just went for the full baldy, never looked back and it's cheap


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

2 on the back and sides, the rest is a 5.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The way my hair fell out a combover was something of which I could only dream. I did have the little orphaned puff near the front briefly.
Nothing but awesome now. :laugh:










Later,
William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> The way my hair fell out a combover was something of which I could only dream. I did have the little orphaned puff near the front briefly.
> Nothing but awesome now. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 You old smoothie, Will....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> The way my hair fell out a combover was something of which I could only dream. I did have the little orphaned puff near the front briefly.
> Nothing but awesome now. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


You could definitely be a villain in my next movie


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote said:


> *Submit Your Documents*
> 
> We ask everyone on Facebook to use the name they go by in everyday life so friends know who they're connecting with.
> 
> ...


This as far as I get, seems as though my seven days grace is over, looks like the game's up and I'll have to find some other way of amusing myself on night shift.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

> A while back I was looking in the mirror at a pitiful comb over and thought it just looked daft, even Big M was laughing at my attempts to cover up so went straight out and got some clippers and just went for the full baldy, never looked back and it's cheap


Same here although number 1 all over. Else my head gets cold. :tongue: Been that way since my Navy days.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m in the same position and a comb over wouldn`t work as I have curly hair so it goes where it wants regardless of what I do. Being a slap head with curly hair looks totally ridiculous so these days I cut my own hair every month :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

When I was young, I also had the white man's afro. Fortunately, as my hair fell out it also thinned, so I was able to comb it back and not end up looking like Larry Fine.










Though I did have a brief balding ponytail guy period! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I watched this old film the other night, reminds me of this thread and my comb over days


----------

